# A good chamois or bib?



## provin1327 (Mar 31, 2013)

I purchased a set of Pearl Izumu Launch shorts earlier this year at a big discount and unfortunatly I think they are one size too big which means the shorts and the chamois both dont fit well. The chamois doesn't feel too great and makes my bum sore on anything more than a 1 hour ride. I'm looking for a good chamois on its own and have heard bibs are actually a much better option. It seems difficult to find a good chamois or bib (similar to finding a good saddle) so I'm wondering what options peoppe have found that are good. Any experience with bibs? Are they really that much more comfortable? I get deep discounts on Pearl Izumi gear so would prefer to try a different one of their short chamois or bibs but am open to other brands. I just want something that allows me to ride multiple days and at least 3+ hours without the skin in my nether region being sore.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

The thing about bibs is that they don't rely on a waistband to stay up. So it won't be too tight or too lose or "cut" you in the waist. But the bib has to fit, too, in the "straps" and the legs of course.

You're right about it being like a saddle. Some like thin, some like thicker. It kind of sounds like you might prefer the thinner or slimmer ones.

So, that was a lot of help.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

to me the best one is spec swat bibs, I just can’t ride with anything else since I started using their bibs little over a year ago!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well...peeing is one big drag in bibs...


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Jayem said:


> Well...peeing is one big drag in bibs...


Not in my Sombrio Smuggle Bib Liners. Built in "Nature Break Technology". "Mesh fly for easy mid-ride nature breaks". Works like a damn. Best bibs I own, including $300+ ones. The Sombrio were only $100 CDN. Highly recommended.

https://ca-store.sombriocartel.com/products/b195000m-smuggle-bib-liner-blk










As an aside, fk this site and its idiotic photo loading bullshit. It's Tapatalk for me from now on.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Jayem said:


> Well...peeing is one big drag in bibs...


I haven't had an issue with it...and you can see many pro road riders during long races taking a quick "nature break" along the side of the road while remaining astride there bikes.  Ride with bibs a few times and you'll figure it out.

Taking a dump does require removing your jersey/shirt to get the straps down...though there are now women's bibs that have various means of simplifying nature breaks for them.

I ride bibs on road and mtb. It's much more comfortable not having the constriction of a waistband (now that I have a bit more of a waist) and I don't like the friction of baggies when I pedal, which is at least 80% of the time. I also find bibs cooler to ride in.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I hate bibs. Maybe they just dont make any that fit me but they are super uncomfortable, very difficult to pee, HOT as hell, and I hate how the strap is visible under lightweight jerseys. The only thing I like about them is the pockets. There are some bibs that would solve some of those problems but they are insanely expensive. I think I wore a bib once this whole year, I dread wearing them, especially when its hot because they are unbelievably freaking hot since 99% of them are meant to be worn without shorts and backpack.

I like plain old short liners, I just wish they had thigh pockets.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

idividebyzero said:


> I hate bibs. Maybe they just dont make any that fit me but they are super uncomfortable, very difficult to pee, HOT as hell, and I hate how the strap is visible under lightweight jerseys. The only thing I like about them is the pockets. There are some bibs that would solve some of those problems but they are insanely expensive. I think I wore a bib once this whole year, I dread wearing them, especially when its hot because they are unbelievably freaking hot since 99% of them are meant to be worn without shorts and backpack.
> 
> I like plain old short liners, I just wish they had thigh pockets.


The Sombrios I posted above have a "pee slit". Works perfectly.

As for short liners with pockets, I also own these. Also 10/10 but not quite as nice as the bibs.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I like bibs now, but you have to try them on. First ones I tried gave me wedgies. Gotta try different ones to find ones that fit your legs and bum, and the straps are right length. I have Specialized SWAT that I like and fit well, but the front is cut high so taking a wee break is a bit of a pain. The Sugoi I got which has a relief flap, great idea, bad execution. The edge of the flap is placed too low where it rubs the main man, not good. Got a great deal on a Club Ride bib on closeout that I chanced ordering online, fit me good and the front is cut low enough that stretching things for a break is easy, they are currently my favorite liners!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Like a lot of things; bikes, helmets, shoes; bibs gotta fit right, and finding bibs that fit well can be a bit more complicated than other apparel, but many riders find it worth the effort. Others don't. When I'm skinny, I have a thin waist and don't have any issues with cycling shorts vs bibs. A little chunkier, and I like not having a waist band.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

Assos XC bibs are the best I’ve ever worn


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Check out the black bibs @ theblackbibs.com....they sell out fast because its a good product at a decent price.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been pretty happy with the PI road shorts that I own. The more expensive ones feel nicer and are a bit more comfortable.
I've thought about trying bibs, but I worry about the sizing. For example, according to the blackbibs website, by waist size I'm a medium, by chest I'm a large, by weight I'm a X Large, and by height I'm a XX large. So which size will work best? I have no idea... Shorts simplify it a bit since you don't have to worry about height.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

My go-to's are Sugoi's RS Pro bibs. 

As others have said, lots of variables go into selecting your bibs/shorts:
- pad type
- pad thickness
- do you use chamois butter? 
- have you had a professional fit or have a preferred saddle? 

An incompatible (with your arse) saddle will create more soreness than any type of shorts.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Had great luck with Zoic Essential and Premium liners. They are my go to liners out of the other Scott, Pearl Izumi and Fox that I have. Pretty much waiting for the others to die so I can justify (to myself) purchasing another set or two. Been wanting to try bibs but too cheap to fork out for them, however the Sombrio are interesting and nicely priced.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

offroadcmpr said:


> For example, according to the blackbibs website, by waist size I'm a medium, by chest I'm a large, by weight I'm a X Large, and by height I'm a XX large. So which size will work best?


I would size up if you choose theblackbibs. I have a lot of different bibs and those seem to run a bit small. Took a few days for my tan line to adjust.

On another note, they come with a pretty thick chamois but after a using them a few times they seem to compress a bit.


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

gregnash said:


> Had great luck with Zoic Essential and Premium liners. They are my go to liners out of the other Scott, Pearl Izumi and Fox that I have. Pretty much waiting for the others to die so I can justify (to myself) purchasing another set or two. Been wanting to try bibs but too cheap to fork out for them, however the Sombrio are interesting and nicely priced.


+1 for Zoic

The upgraded liners are a significant improvement over the basic ones that come with your shorts. There really is no comparison. The Zoic Premium and Ultra are light years ahead of the basic ones in terms of comfort and materials. I wish I had bought good liners years ago. This really is an area where you get what you pay for. I'll never ride cheap liners again.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I really like the Prezwalski bibs on Amazon. Cheap, fit well and durable. Order a size up.

Oh, and peeing is easy if you have enough hose.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've always ridden in lycra road shorts or road bibs while mountain biking. Sometimes I ride with baggies over the top to save the general public from having to see me in Lycra, but those baggies are often street shorts or mtb shorts with no liners.

My go-to for many years has been the Pearl Izumi 8-panel pro road shorts because they are very comfortable and long lasting. I've also had great luck with my bibs from Primal and from Castelli, and even a nice set from Performance. 

I have some bibs from Jett that are not as comfortable in part because of the cut of the chamois. I also had a pair of shorts from Canari that started out nice, but the chamois compressed and wore out quickly. 

For longer rides, I find that Chamois Butt'r makes a big difference, too.


----------

